
Ask HN: Which country is entrepreneur-friendly? - kilimchoi
I have been devastated by the recent immigration bans issued by the US government and the overall antagonistic sentiment towards the immigrants shown by this administration. I was wondering what you guys think is a better place to start a company in terms of talent pool, immigration policy, cost of living, etc.
======
T-A
Impossible for individuals to answer - nobody starts and runs businesses first
hand in a large number of countries, so how could they compare? Various
organizations regularly try to come up with rankings; try Googling "best
country to start a business" and similar.

You will have to adjust anything you find for your personal likes and needs.
For instance, Forbes opines that Sweden is the #1 country for business,
followed by New Zealand at #2 [1], while doingbusiness.org ranks Sweden 9th,
with New Zealand taking first place [2]. If you love taxes and long dark
winters as much as I do, you may want to weigh the second opinion more.

[1] [https://www.forbes.com/best-countries-for-
business/list/](https://www.forbes.com/best-countries-for-business/list/)

[2]
[http://www.doingbusiness.org/rankings](http://www.doingbusiness.org/rankings)

